# This really surprised me



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

My daughter walked to the local coffee shop this morning to hang with a friend before the friend went to work. DD called me around 8:40 and said come to suchnsuch street and bring the wagon. I walked the block down to where she waited in front of a nice house and was speechless to see her standing next to a pile of perfectly good canned food and two 24 count flats of water. We scored the two cases of water, 20 cans of various veggies, 10 cans of spam, tuna and chicken. None were expired, rusted or dented, just dusty and in clean cardboard boxes. It looks like someone was cleaning out thier pantry or garage, but why throw away all of that perfectly good food? 

At one home an entire $35 cheesecake minus one slice was tossed, along with 6 slices of a Domino's pizza. We of course did not take the perishables but it was sad to see such waste. At another house two kids prefilled Easter baskets were sitting in a box on the curb, unopened, still had everything in them and of all things a still tightly wrapped fruit basket! There was also unopened Easter paper plates, tablecloth and paper cups, still sealed and four cans of beer. 

My nieghbor said on her way home from work last night she stopped to pick up a couple of plastic soap bottles she saw on a curb and a lady was tossing out two bakery cakes still sealed in plastic domes. She told my friend that they bought them for an Easter family gathering and didn't need them and didn't want the extra calories around post holiday, they cost $12.99 each.

I just don't get it. These people have a whole lot more money to burn than I do!


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

Common sense is in very short supply these days, think it might have been bred out of a large portion of the population.. :yuck:


----------



## Taratunafish (Aug 6, 2007)

I too, have been wondering about the mindset of people of all ages these past few years. No one knows how to stop at an intersection anymore, there's so much waste with store-bought (anyplace bought, not homemade) food, every light on in the house, and children with so many toys, they toss them aside after 10 min. I don't have the money to throw away on stuff like that and I wonder what these people are going to do when it comes time for retirement? It's very scary.


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

I turned around and had my wife jump out to grab a milk crate a few weeks back. They come in handy for cleaning supplies. As far as leaving lights on and such, our kids now owe us a quarter everytime a light gets left on. It really helped to cut back on it.


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

Those of us who produce our own foods are more careful
with them. It bugs me to see a tomato or radish, or an egg
go to waste. Scraps go to the pig, but still, it was intended 
for human consumption. If more is cooked than eaten, it
will be seen again! May come back as a soup!


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

David, that's called sweat equity, and it makes us more accountable to our bottom line. When things come easy, they are easily discarded. This is the reason that government assistance does not work.


----------



## Dolly (Dec 13, 2003)

Well at least you guys were able to put the food to good use before it was taken off by the garbage truck. Hope others did likewise and none of it went to waste. Maybe the home owners put it out hoping people would take it? Around here, if anyone wants to get rid of something you just have to put it out at the road and it won't usually be there very long before some enterprising person comes along and takes it away. I've even been known to put a sign on stuff saying "FREE! GRATIS!".


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

You are right, it's incredible how much people waste money and resources now days. My cousin asked if I wanted some out grown clothes from her kids, as she'd just cleaned out last seasons clothes. I said sure, would love them! She sent 5 HUGE garbage bags stuffed full, and they belonged to her 1 son! There were so many, I kept what we liked the best, which was a pile, and passed along the rest to neighbors.
I have a friend who routinely goes through her cabinets and throws away all canned food that is "near" the expiration date. It hasn't even expired yet! 
My dh and I were trying to help out a young single mom who said her food stamps had run out, and they were out of food. Took her grocery shopping, and she laughed about my dh doing price comparisons on items to get the best deal! After giving her a short lesson on that, do I even have to say, we never did that again.


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

Years ago, my teenage son had a 20-something friend with 3 little kids on foodstamps & in college full time. He despaired of her shopping, so took her to the store(s) with some food ads and taught her how to shop! Her family had been on welfare her whole life, and she had never had any instruction on how to make a nutritious meal, how to plan, how to shop and compare prices. 
I really believe there should be a manditory high school class such as "Life 101" where the kids must make and operate under a budget for the semester, learn to balance a bank account, calculate interest, how housing leases work and landlord/tenant laws; all the basic information that really doesn't have any other source if the parents don't or can't teach it. 
Kit


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

KIT.S said:


> Y "Life 101"
> Kit


Life 101--excellent idea for children AND adults
Life 101--finances
Life 101--cooking I, basics
Life 101--cooking II, better ideas
Life 101--shopping
Life 101--looking ahead, prepping
Life 101--more--gardening, small machines, safety, changing tires, checking oil, ......the list goes on.
Sounds like a good business idea.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

I went to Winco early this morning with a huge list of meat for meals (and fresh or frozen veggies). I went early because : 1 all people in this area get stamps on the first and it is a mess. And 2 they mark meat down in the early morning. I was so saddened by the people in the store who would not use the meat that was marked down, it was too old, (um..not) It was not what they wanted..it was junk..etc. I was over hearing convesations all over. I got enough meat and veg for the month for under 100.00 and feel so much better to know I can feed my self for a while with out eating fast food or eating peanut butter and tea. 

I answered a craigslist ad once and was given a whole kitchen full of food, frozen stuff and canned, jarred and boxed...they were moing states and didi not want to take any of it.


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Um, that Life 101 class used to be called Home Ec. I took it and learned to sew, cook, and live on a budget. But that was 30 + years ago. They're probably busy teaching alternative lifestyles now.

Honestly, though, I learned much more about frugality and gardening from my mother. But she didn't work, she stayed home with us five kids...


----------



## alpacaspinner (Feb 5, 2012)

I realize the focus here is food, but on another note - I read often that "if you haven't worn it in the last 6 months (or a year) get rid of it! Takes up too much room!" Well, this morning I put on a perfectly good pair of corduroy pants that I haven't been able to zip up for the last 2 (or maybe 3) years - and I felt really good about it. I have lost sufficient weight that they fit now, and I didn't need to buy new. This size (which I did not throw out) will nicely bridge the gap down to the next size (when I _will_ have to buy new ... but I won't mind, because they will be a size I am happy with) Yes, declutter if you must, but don't toss things just for the sake of tossing.


----------



## OKCGene (Mar 24, 2010)

I have known of several occasions where someone died and only/nearest next of kind lived clear across the country. They had to fly in for the funeral and were only able to spend a couple of days clearing out the house. They really couldn't much back with them, and it was easiest just to donate/throw out/dump/quick sell the contents before they had to fly back and resume their lives. It happens, and it is sad, for quite a few different reasons.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Feather In The Breeze said:


> Life 101--excellent idea for children AND adults
> Life 101--finances
> Life 101--cooking I, basics
> Life 101--cooking II, better ideas
> ...


HOME EC CLASS!!!!!! And they did away with it. Probably to create a class of dependent people.


----------



## skeeter (Mar 23, 2013)

secretcreek said:


> HOME EC CLASS!!!!!! And they did away with it. Probably to create a class of dependent people.


Well they do need people to support the purchasing of all that pre-made food at the store. You know those packages that keep getting smaller and have ingredients that you can't read...lol 

Joking aside, maybe a class at the local community center might be a good idea. Do you think people would come?


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

The local high school has a manditory class for seniors where they have to plan a budget, balance a check book, learn CPR and do parenting of a doll that cries. When my ds was in the class they had to carry around an egg for a week. I remember I glued eyes on the egg for ds and then he drew on a nose and mouth. Its been a long time since I had a kid in school, but I believe the class is still a required in order to graduate. I hope the class now warns about credit card debt and the danger of too many student loans.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> The local high school has a manditory class for seniors where they have to plan a budget, balance a check book, learn CPR and do parenting of a doll that cries. When my ds was in the class they had to carry around an egg for a week. I remember I glued eyes on the egg for ds and then he drew on a nose and mouth. Its been a long time since I had a kid in school, but I believe the class is still a required in order to graduate. I hope the class now warns about credit card debt and the danger of too many student loans.


We did that in home ec. They don't have that here, but they do have a gourmet cooking class!............


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

KIT.S said:


> Years ago, my teenage son had a 20-something friend with 3 little kids on foodstamps & in college full time. He despaired of her shopping, so took her to the store(s) with some food ads and taught her how to shop! Her family had been on welfare her whole life, and she had never had any instruction on how to make a nutritious meal, how to plan, how to shop and compare prices.
> I really believe there should be a manditory high school class such as "Life 101" where the kids must make and operate under a budget for the semester, learn to balance a bank account, calculate interest, how housing leases work and landlord/tenant laws; all the basic information that really doesn't have any other source if the parents don't or can't teach it.
> Kit


We had several classes in HS that taught those skills. Sewing and cooking in Home Ec, of course, "Bonehead" math for calculating interest and sales tax, balancing a budget, etc, and "Survival English" that taught you how to find and rent an apartment, find a job, make and follow a budget, write checks, etc. Even in Jr HS we had a class in writing checks and balancing a budget. I wonder if there are still classes like that being taught.

When I was on WIC, many years ago, they had mandatory classes on how to prepare nutritious food from scratch, thrifty grocery shopping, etc. The teacher told me I could teach the class! Yeah, I learned it growing up!


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

DD just did the 'electronic baby' assignment. I'm not sure it did much other than reinforce for her the idea she doesn't want any children. Her business math class is teaching Dave Ramsey's Financial Peace (which I think is great). I still need to work on her cooking at home!

Moldy


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

The local county Food Share is currently sponsoring a free sewing class. Any education is good, but I guess I'd rather see them have a nutrition or cooking class. I have never heard that WIC or foodstamps around here requires any kind of class but that sounds like a great idea to me. Also, none of the schools have any of that any more. There is one shop teacher in the state. I don't know why just there, but he's in my home school district, which is very rural. That was what my son wanted to do - teach shop & science and try to keep high school boys in school - and he is teaching science, but shop is no longer available.

And yes, I would love to start, teach or help in this kind of class, but I have to work and keep up our own pantry so don't have time. 

Kit


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

We are doing a life101 class in our homeschool co op next year. canning, cooking, shopping, sewing, budgets, quilting etc. All the kids are excited but the Mom's are really excited, so many of them do not know how to cook from scratch or can/dehydrate food.


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

OKCGene said:


> I have known of several occasions where someone died and only/nearest next of kind lived clear across the country. They had to fly in for the funeral and were only able to spend a couple of days clearing out the house. They really couldn't much back with them, and it was easiest just to donate/throw out/dump/quick sell the contents before they had to fly back and resume their lives. It happens, and it is sad, for quite a few different reasons.


A situation I heard about several years back was of a a local family cleaning out their deceased mother's home. Everybody lived nearby so it wasn't a matter of having to get it done quickly and head back 1/2 way across the country. One of the sons took a pickup truck load of canning jars - still shrink wrapped - to the landfill.......why, you ask? Because nobody wanted them and the only thing they could think to do was throw them away.... 

It was enough to make a grown woman cry!


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

> A situation I heard about several years back was of a a local family cleaning out their deceased mother's home. Everybody lived nearby so it wasn't a matter of having to get it done quickly and head back 1/2 way across the country. One of the sons took a pickup truck load of canning jars - still shrink wrapped - to the landfill.......why, you ask? Because nobody wanted them and the only thing they could think to do was throw them away....


Oh my!!! Our elderly neighbor died several years ago. Her daughter got the farm. They live out of state. They did not want anything so had the house torn down with the contents still in it. They just dug a hole & buried it all. Canning jars, crocks, household items I would have loved to have. I don't know why they didn't have an auction as they would have made some nice moeny with the old things she had. What a waste!


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

My soon to be ex-daughter-in-law throws food items out the day after the: Best By Date. :doh:

We had peanut butter that was about a year past the Best By Date and she wouldn't let the children eat it,

She said words to the effect; "Be careful what you eat at mom and pop's house. They have out of date foods".

She won't let the the three growing children eat red meat or whole milk and that list continues. But ........, she has a closet full of junk food. 

She can hide behind a tooth pick. :trollface

Did I say she is a surgery nurse and "knows everything about everything". Just ask her. :hysterical:


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

NJ Rich said:


> My soon to be ex-daughter-in-law throws food items out the day after the: Best By Date. :doh:
> 
> We had peanut butter that was about a year past the Best By Date and she wouldn't let the children eat it,
> 
> ...


My sister is the same way with food dates, drives my mom and I crazy. Before my mom retired she managed a quick stop store and she would bring me items that were near expiration that she had to write off the inventory. One of my favorite things was the seasonal flavored coffees and latte mixes. They were the commercial size mylar bags used in the latte machines and would have a date stamped about 3 months past the season it was intended for, like pumpkin spice latte meant for the fall would have a "Use by" date of maybe February or March. Mom gave my sis and I both four 5 pound bags of this stuff, fresh that season, just no longer sold because it was pumkin spice for fall and gingerbread for Christmas. My sister threw hers away!! I nearly cried, that stuff is sooo yummy and not a thing was wrong with it.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I know someone that throws frozen meat out. They will not keep pork or chicken past 6 months. Beef they keep a year. Heck, I am eating chickens from last June & pork from last January. It's all fine yet. No freezer burn & never been thawed. Not sure how it would be bad just because it is past 6 months old.


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

I've got some game meat that I didnt get processed so it got freezer burn. I just put it up on craigslist for someone who may want it for their dog or something. It's still a waste to me, but at least it will be put to use.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

My son trys to toss canned stuff with bad dates all the time..he lives at my house...told him to knock it off or move. The neighbour gave us all the out of date food from his lodge. To have a commercial kitchen looked at by the state before opening day he had to clean all the cabinets. There was enough stuff to fill the bucket on his tractor. I went through it all.. fed the hens all the questionable stuff and we used the rest. Son thinks it's insulting to us to have this kind of food offered..I, on the other and feel blessed.


----------



## skeeter (Mar 23, 2013)

Please note that there are some ingredients that are used as sugar substitutes, binders (keep things smooth), and flavorings that just don't hold up in foods. In other words, they degrade into something else. So some foods are dated because of the degradation of these chemicals. So if you have canned goods with an expiration date, check the ingredients. If they are just vegetables and salt, then it is probably safe if the can is not bowed out or the jar top popped up. But if it has some of these other ingredients, then do a bit of homework and make sure what happens to those ingredients when they degrade. It could actually be something that is poisonous.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Use by dates are simply a way for the companies to cover themselves.:happy2: The only exception I find is usually things like baking mixes, but canned goods are used for a few years after they expire. 

I don't consider anything fed to the hens a loss or to the dogs as it stretches their food. 

We try to toss very little food or anything else for that matter. Anything useful that we no longer need or have too many of gets freecycled or sold. If we want it gone it's usually given away to someone who needs it. We put some lattice on our county wide garage sale site on facebook, free for the taking, put it out on the curb and someone was there in five minutes. He was driving a PT Cruiser so he had the long pieces bunged on top of the car! :hysterical: He needed it to complete a project he was doing and this was the heavy duty stuff.


----------



## justincase (Jul 16, 2011)

wow I am old. we learned how to balance a check book we still has sewing class although I can not remember how to thread a machine any longer and home ec where we learned how to cook the most basic stuff to quiche. yea I am old


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

skeeter said:


> Please note that there are some ingredients that are used as sugar substitutes, binders (keep things smooth), and flavorings that just don't hold up in foods. In other words, they degrade into something else. So some foods are dated because of the degradation of these chemicals. So if you have canned goods with an expiration date, check the ingredients. If they are just vegetables and salt, then it is probably safe if the can is not bowed out or the jar top popped up. But if it has some of these other ingredients, then do a bit of homework and make sure what happens to those ingredients when they degrade. It could actually be something that is poisonous.


 
No fake sugars are allowed in this house. That stuff is just plain nasty. and unhealthy as all get out.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

I just today gave some fresh red potatoes to the folks at the vet. The office manager had NO idea how to make mashed potatoes.

She had to write down the "recipe". She had to ask how long should she boil the potatoes. I mean seriously had no idea. 

And she's NOT a 20-something, she's well old enough to have gotten things like Home Ec and such.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Feather In The Breeze said:


> Life 101--excellent idea for children AND adults
> Life 101--finances
> Life 101--cooking I, basics
> Life 101--cooking II, better ideas
> ...


Add something on income taxes and deductions, resumes and job searching, or basics of starting a buisness. Lots of things kids need that isn't or can't be taught at home. Give them kknowledge and most can stand on there own.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Ambereyes said:


> Common sense is in very short supply these days, think it might have been bred out of a large portion of the population.. :yuck:


For some, depending on how well they are off financially, it's easy to believe things will always be the way they are. Add in a belief that,"The bad stuff only happens to the other guy." and you have an atitude that can get them in trouble beyond belief.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Common sense is not acquired it is taught through experience and having parents/grandparents etc., with some, it doesn't come naturally! :duel:


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Ambereyes said:


> Common sense is in very short supply these days, think it might have been bred out of a large portion of the population.. :yuck:


I don't think it's been bred out, but it has atrophied in most individuals.

I lacked a large degree of it myself but being forced to rely upon your own wits and ingenuity quickly starts building up those common sense "muscles". I've gone from being "bedridden" in the common sense department to now at least being able to hobble around on crutches. 

You shouldn't judge people by situations they haven't yet had to face. Most people have everything handed to them on a silver platter. Their food, their water, etc. Yes, even those of you who get out and work for a living are reliant upon infrastructure you didn't build yourself! Someone else does the plumbing that brings water to your house and someone else stocks the grocery store shelves in between your trips. Yes, you may have earned the money to purchase those things but until you have to start thinking about how to provide ALL of that yourself then it's just not in your worldview to think about problems you haven't encountered.

So many little common sense things you run into in a given day that, until you've experienced them, you just can't imagine ahead of time. Water flows downhill, electricity flows both ways, wasps like to get inside your boots, etc. Life is full of little lessons that TEACH you common sense, but unless you're out there actually _living_ then you just don't get taught.

But I think most people, if you forced them into it, could learn.


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

The biggest thing to remember is that there is a HUGE difference between "Expiration date" and "Best by date". Expiration date goes with ingredients might degrade into something else yucky or go inert. Best by Date is just that. It will taste the best if used by that date. Will still taste good long after that too though.


----------

